# Fotos im Photoshop-Tutorials nicht sichtbar



## kolja23 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin erst seit heute hier und habe mir die Photoshop-Tutorials angesehen. Die ersten waren sehr gut und die Bilder waren sichtbar. Der Rest ist aber mit nichtsichtbare Bilder obwohl der Verfasser auf die Bilder aufmerksam macht, z.B.: "siehe hier im Bild..."
Warum sind die Bilder nicht sichtbar?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Dezember 2006)

Wir haben zwar im Moment kleinere Probleme mit dem Anhang-Uploader, aber die Bilder für die Tutorials haben damit eigentlich nichts zu tun. Bei einigen Tutorials sind die Bilder jedoch auf private Server verlinkt. Vielleicht kannst du mal einen entsprechenden Link posten.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## kolja23 (27. Dezember 2006)

hallo philip,
herzlichen dank für deine antwort!
gute idee mit dem link:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/10901-3d-objekt-ohne-3d-programm-erstellen.html

da steht öfters "siehe bild" aber ist kein bild zu sehen.
und noch eins:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/123562-realistisches-feuer.html
das sind nicht nur die zwei, sondern mehrere. 
woran kann es liegen?
danke für die hilfe!    
lg maria


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Wie Philip schon gesagt hat, derzeit gibt es Probleme beim Upload (siehe Bug-Forum).
Davon sind aber nur aktuell hochgeladene Bilder betroffen..... ältere werden ohne Probleme angezeigt.

Bei den beiden von Dir verlinkten Tutorials vermute ich eher dass die jeweiligen User die Bilder in der Verwaltung ihrer Anhänge gelöscht haben..... dann sieht es so aus als wenn es die Bilder nie gegeben hätte.
Ob sie die Bilder nun mit voller Absicht oder eher aus versehen gelöscht haben, wird sich wohl nicht (oder nur schwer) klären lassen.

@Philip, als "klein" würde ich das Problem nicht grad bezeichnen..... immerhin gehören die Anhänge ja mit zu den wichtigsten Funktionen. 
Verschlimmert wird die Situation noch zusätzlich dadurch, dass es anscheinend keine Logik bei dem Problem gibt.
Oder ist da schon etwas bekannt?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kolja23 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo dr dau,

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe u. schnelle Antwort.
Schade dass das Problem nicht wo anders liegt...
Fotos sind oft sehr hilfreich. Ich werde es auch ohne Foto versuchen und hoffe es gelingt.

Ich bin erst ein paar Stunden Mitglied hier und schon hilft man mir. So schnell Antwort zu bekommen ist richtig klasse!
Vielen Dank!

lg maria.


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Dezember 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Oder ist da schon etwas bekannt?!



Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht. :suspekt:
Anscheinend wurde der Fehlerteufel gefunden und geschickt aus dem Server vertrieben.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (24. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen, das Problem ist hoffentlich nun behoben. Siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...ials-fuer-bewegliches-wasser.html#post1369601


----------

